# [Free] Chili Legends



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

after I have casted the last bits and bytes into the code my new game Chili Legends made it into the mobile world.

What is the content of the game?

You play the story of Chili Legends! After sending a singal to space the Meat-Planet starts an invasion against the veggies. Arm yourself! Protect your buddies! Fight against the nasty meat and save the vegetables!

In the game are: 5 worlds, 60 level, lots of weapons, armours and at the end you will be a mechwarrior

Here you will find a short preview-video from the game:






Download:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.droidspirit.chililegends

Chili Legends is free2play and uses inapp-purchases in the shop.

I hope you like it


----------

